# Headlights



## Kimmie73 (Jan 30, 2021)

I have 2016 Cruze, I want to switch headlights from stock to LED to see better at night. Which ones will work??


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

Kimmie73 said:


> I have 2016 Cruze, I want to switch headlights from stock to LED to see better at night. Which ones will work??











9005 SL1 LED Bulbs (pair)


Looking to convert your 9005 factory bulb to LED? Increase your nighttime visibility with the SL1 LED Bulb!




www.diodedynamics.com


----------



## marmalou (Dec 30, 2020)

What trim level is your gen 2? The bulbs are different


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

All trims use 9005 bulbs, but low level trims use 9005 AND H11


----------

